

Luminus – A Clojure web framework - escherize
http://www.luminusweb.net/docs

======
escherize
There has been a ton of discussion about what a clojure framework should be. I
think Luminus with it's ability to wrap many independent libraries is a not-
too-opinionated way to achieve something approachable.

